# My newest gravely won't start now after using it in the rain



## gilbos440rt (Aug 5, 2013)

I went Friday and picked up a 1973 eight speed Gravely up in Virginia for $250 it's a pull start, it fired with a cold engine on the 1st pull and ran like a champ! 5 hours later back home in S.C. same thing 1st pull and it was running great, well it was pouring down the rain but I got a new toy right, so I started bush hogging with it. 

Dang this thing is a tank, couldn't believe how it chewed down the small trees! I stopped and started it many times in the rain during the 2 1/2 hours always the 1st or 2nd pull and it was running, got though and walked it down to the car port out of the rain. 

Got up today and went to play with it some more and it won't hit a lick, seems to have no spark at all. Could water have gotten in the mag after I parked it? It looks a Fairbanks/Morse J452, (J452 are the numbers on a small tag on side of mag) I took the kill switch out of the right bar and unhooked to make sure that wasn't it, still same thing no spark! Do you take the cover off and spray WD40 in there like a car distributor

What should I look for and do to get my spark back?

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## gilbos440rt (Aug 5, 2013)

Feel like a dummy, turns out a small piece of carbon had bridged the gap on the plug so I couldn't detect a spark, pulled it out for a final check before tearing into the mag and there it was lol! :lmao:
I tend to over think and go to worst case about every time. Fires 1st pull again and the kill button works to boot! 
Best $1.89 I've spend in quite a while!


----------



## rlordjr (Sep 2, 2013)

I had an awful misfire in one cylinder on a twin this summer and it turned out I had dropped that plug and closed the gap. Never saw it when I put the plug back in and had thought up all kinds of insane reasons for the problem before I decided to regap the plugs just for fun. Presto, runs like a champ.


----------

